# Murder On The High Seas



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Recently on the news there was a story about the murder of a man on his honeymoon on a cruise ship. My question is, can anyone remember the murders on one of the Castle ships in in the early 1950s.? If my memory serves me it was the bedroom stewart that was put on trial,he was supposed to have dumped the bodies out the porthole,happened off the coast of South Africa.


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

This was the murder of Gay Gibson who was pushed through the porthole of the 'Durban Castle' one of the Union Castle 'Intermediate' Liners in September 1947. A bedroom steward was subsequently charged with the murder. There is plenty of info on the internet, just type in Gay Gibson on your search engine


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Thank you for your reply awateah,as I read your post the memory of the incident came back to me. I will go to the website and read all about it.
John.


----------



## RCHARLTON (May 18, 2005)

There was also a murder on the Kenya Castle in the summer of 1963 while I was on her as a passenger. I am not sure now of the exact cir***stances but remember one crew member killed another. I read later that he got 15 years for manslaughter.


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

It was the Gay Gibson murder and it was Kenya Castle.
The case made history because it was the first murder trial in Britain without a body


----------



## RCHARLTON (May 18, 2005)

Chris, awateah2 is absolutely correct. It was October 1947 and on the Durban Castle. You can see an account of it here listed under the description of Durban Castle:

http://www.red-duster.co.uk/UNION18.htm

The murder I referred to on the Kenya Castle in 1963 was a different incident and involved two crew members.

Ray


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*SS Regina*

An earlier one ...
The Times, Monday, Dec 29, 1884
On Saturday there was apprehended at Grimsby, Alfred William Cross, chief
engineer of the steamship Regina, of Sunderland, charged with the
manslaughter on the high seas of George Anderson, a fireman on board the
same vessel. On the 5th November last, when Regina was in the Gulf of
Mexico, outward bound, Andeson died, suddenly. Captain John Cook attributed death to heart disease, but when the vessel arrived at New Orleans some of the crew made depositions to the British Consul to the effect that Cross had given Anderson a push on the 4th November which caused him to fall below. This was ofter an altercation about Anderson remaining too long on deck. The Consul having communicated this information to his Government, The Home Office ordered the apprehension of Cross on his return home.


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

"DURBAN CASTLE" Murderee..Gay Gibson Murderer..Camb. Hung him. The cabin was turned into a linen locker. I remember it happening at the time and years later I shared a hospital ward in BA with Camb's father.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Oldbosun. I dont think they hung him,got off with about 12 years then did some more crimes and they put him away again. At least thats what the website said that I read yesterday.
John.


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

as far as i am aware - there were 2 murders on union castle vessels - durban castle - and the rotherwick castle - although reference has been made to the kenya castle - in all my years of following union castle - 50 odd - i have never seen any written or visual evidence to the latter


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

RCHARLTON said:


> There was also a murder on the Kenya Castle in the summer of 1963 while I was on her as a passenger. I am not sure now of the exact cir***stances but remember one crew member killed another. I read later that he got 15 years for manslaughter.


Mr Charlton - yes - Mr Charles Haddon Jones - a night watch man was killed by another night watch man Mr Kennith Long - after first denying the murder he changes his plea to guilty - but I heard / or read he was found to be of unsound mind and sent to Broadmoor


----------

